# My tank not cutting it.....



## Skobbejak (4/11/14)

I need advice and help please! I've been trying to get of the smokes for a while now, I am or was a 60 aday camel guy, but I've bought myself a mvp2 and a istick, with nautilus mini tanks and genitank mini.

Here is my problems: I don't know if I'm a heavy vapor or not goz I don't know anybody els that vapes, but I go through about 3 tanks a day!!! I take well over 1000 puffs a day.
My first tank with a new coil tastes gr8, my second tank with the same coil is kinda ok but the 3rd tank tastes like crap!!! It has a burned metal taste! 
Is this normal? Do I have to go thru 2 coils a day? At r50 bucks a coil!!
I vape at about 4v or 10w and take direct lung hits of about 4to5 seconds each puff.

What els can I do? Is there better tanks? 
Please I need advise


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

Woah there tiger... you've got great hardware, what juice are you using? What nic strength?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak (4/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Woah there tiger... you've got great hardware, what juice are you using? What nic strength?


During the day I've been vaping sky blue 24mg apple pie or anything els.... Lol all my juices is 18mg. But after 8 I vape suicide bunny and king crown 6mg... Coz I struggle to sleep if I go to bed at about 11.
Just checked the timer on the istick, I puff at about 3 seconds every time not 4 to 5 seconds. Sorry about that!


----------



## hands (4/11/14)

well done for trying to get rid of the 60 a day habit. your gear is good but 2 coils a day does not sound like a good idea and i am sure the members would help you out and get that sorted. i have not used any of those tanks and cant help you  . i am a heavy vapor and go trough a lot of juice a day and my coils last a long time. they do get clogged up from the diy juice that i use but it is easy to clean plus i like to fiddle. hope you get it sorted quick


----------



## Skobbejak (4/11/14)

Do I maby have to build my own tanks? If so is there somebody who will show me how to do it and help me out? Don't mind the cost!


----------



## kimbo (4/11/14)

Hi
I am sure you will get great advice from the more experienced vapers, but have you tried RTA's like the kayfun or the like. There you will save some on coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (4/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Do I maby have to build my own tanks? If so is there somebody who will show me how to do it and help me out? Don't mind the cost!



Try to come to the JHB meet, there you will meet greet taste and test

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skobbejak (4/11/14)

Nope, only the nautilus and geni tanks.


----------



## Yiannaki (4/11/14)

@Skobbejak 

60 analogues a day is a ton bud. I found it a challenge to quit and I was smoking 20 a day.

You're burning through the liquids and the coil but congrats dude. That's a major achievement coming from that many analogues in a day 

I know I'm probably gonna get shot by non - reo fans but I think the ideal solution for you would be to seriously consider a reo. (If your budget allows for it)

A rebuildable atty will help with the following:

- it will deliver a bigger kick and perhaps get you vaping less than you are currently because of the kick (throat hit, flavour and vapor)

- It will save you the trouble of tossing out commercial coils like underwear and replacing the coil won't cost R40 a pop.

The reo grand holds 6 ml worth of e liquid and can be refilled or swapped out effortlessly. 

If money allows, a second reo would be perfect for you as well, that way you could have it with a milder coil setup and a lower nic juice to vape away after 8 pm.

If the reo option is not on the table, I recommend a 30 - 50w regulated mod as well as an RDA to use when you're having serious cravings.

Having to physically drip onto the RDA could perhaps make you more conscious of how much liquid you're using. It's also quite tedious (in my opinion) which could help control your usage.

I'm recommending a regulated mod as a second option because this way, you can still use your normal tank on top of it during periods where you need something that you can just vape away on when you don't have time to drip.

The advantage with the reo is that it is a dripper experience, without the hassle of dripping.

I wish you all the best mate and please do keep us posted on how things progress.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skobbejak (4/11/14)

Thanks, ill google reo and rda now, sound Greek to me...... Lol don't know the first thing about dripping and what goes into it all.


----------



## Rudi (4/11/14)

Firstly Congrats on trying to kick the habit! when i started 4 months ago i was a pack and a half stuyvesant red smoker/day.. replaced that with 18mg liqua and an ego kit.. 2 weeks later i got me a X6 vv and a mini protank 3 and still using the same coils in it that i got with the kit.. i used about 4-5 tanks a day on the mPT3...Got me a Pro tank 3 and used about 3-4 tanks a day and currently got an aerotank Giant and filling it up 2x a day but it lasts me weel into the 2nd day.. so your liquid consumption is about the same as mine, but coils will not have to be changed daily.. like i said im still using a coil for 4 months now, clean it in hot water every 3-5 days,rinse it out under a running tap and blow it out and dry burn it till i can see the coil glow red.. never had any burn/metal taste yet... so yea thats my experience on tanks(Kangertechs Btw) never used Aspire.. hope it helps.. i bet some of the more experienced can help more.


----------



## Yiannaki (4/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Thanks, ill google reo and rda now, sound Greek to me...... Lol don't know the first thing about dripping and what goes into it all.


This thread should give you all of the info on the reo 

http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/2561/

If you get stuck and have any questions regarding the reo, just ask 

Vapour Mountain have just recieved a new order of reos , so should you decided you want one, you can get one very quickly.


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

If I'm not mistaken there should be vendors in your area, I think eciggies or Vapeking has agents there? I'm sure they will be able to get you going with a good rebuildable option and show you how to build and wick coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak (4/11/14)

Thanx for the advise, will contact some of them tomorrow. Thanx again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Thanx for the advise, will contact some of them tomorrow. Thanx again


I started off with 36mg nicotine to get me off a 80 a day habit. Now at 18mg. In the beginning also had problems sleeping at night, so went lower nicotine from early evening. 
Went from mini powertank2 to a Reo within a month, which changed the game for me. Immediately got me down to 24mg and a far superior vape. So, I agree with @Yiannaki's advice based on personal experience.
Your first order or business is to get a Reo Grand (low profile) and a Reomizer2 from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain - not on the site yet, but should be soon. Then study the post and videos at the end of the link @Yiannaki provided. 
If at all possible visit a Reonaut in your area to show you the ropes. @johan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak (4/11/14)

Will do, thank u, ill contact oupa tomorrow, and hopefully johan can help me...? Enjoy the night im off to bed now.


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Will do, thank u, ill contact oupa tomorrow, and hopefully johan can help me...? Enjoy the night im off to bed now.



You more than welcome.


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

i was a pack a day smoker. took me forever to get off the stinkies. would vape and smoke side by side.
for me it was a combination of 2 things. the right juice and the right gear.
my nautilus coil last me around 4 days when i had only that to use. and then im also only on 6mg nic. so maybe the higher nic content is contributing to the coils burning out so fast.
the game changer for me was the reo. also being able to build my own coils exactly as i like them helps drastically.
i would think with your experience of going through coils like crazy its time to move on up to rebuildable with stronger hardware.
the combination of the two alone will likely get you to drop your nic content. 
best of luck on your quest to finding the perfect setup for you.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/11/14)

If you push the mini Nautilus too high, you will get a burnt taste. On the MVP I use the mAN at around 8 watts which produces good flavor and vapor without burning or gunking up the coils too quick. This is with airflow full open and I do a combo of direct lung inhales and mouth to lungs. If I push it higher to 11W which is max on the MVP, some juices do get a burnt taste after a short while, especially the darker and sweeter juices.
The mAN BVC coils should last you at least 1 to two weeks with moderate use. The BDC (dual) coils are absolute crap and tend to burn very quick & give dry hits quite often.

One thing to keep in mind is that the iStick fires slightly higher than other mods due to the PWM method of regulation. The voltage is not dropped like with other mods, it's pulsed to maintain an 'average' of the voltage at specific settings. With PWM, the coil stays warm when heated and thus would tend to heat up more with longer draws, increasing the chance of gunking up the coil or burning the juice.
I use my iStick at around 6 to 6.5 watts, which compares roughly to the 8 watts I use on the MVP.

If the Reo is not your cup of tea, or considered too expensive for now, try using the iStick at the lowest setting that gives you a decent vape and see if the coils last slightly longer for you. A smaller sized rebuildable tank like a Kayfun mini might also be the way out for you. The larger Kayfuns will work as well, but might not be 100% practical on the small iStick.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> If you push the mini Nautilus too high, you will get a burnt taste. On the MVP I use the mAN at around 8 watts which produces good flavor and vapor without burning or gunking up the coils too quick. This is with airflow full open and I do a combo of direct lung inhales and mouth to lungs. If I push it higher to 11W which is max on the MVP, some juices do get a burnt taste after a short while, especially the darker and sweeter juices.
> The mAN BVC coils should last you at least 1 to two weeks with moderate use. The BDC (dual) coils are absolute crap and tend to burn very quick & give dry hits quite often.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that the iStick fires slightly higher than other mods due to the PWM method of regulation. The voltage is not dropped like with other mods, it's pulsed to maintain an 'average' of the voltage at specific settings. With PWM, the coil stays warm when heated and thus would tend to heat up more with longer draws, increasing the chance of gunking up the coil or burning the juice.
> ...


You always give very well considered advice, if I may say so.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/11/14)

Andre said:


> You always give very well considered advice, if I may say so.



Thanks @Andre, and so do you. We all just try and relate our own experiences to make things easier for other vapers with same type gear.
In all honesty, this is a community that dishes out advice and money ( time, travel, equipment and juice-wise ) without thinking twice if some else requires help, which is not very common in the world we live in today.

I take my hat off to @Skobbejak trying to quit a 60 a day habit and it sounds like he is doing a very good job of it at this stage. I took around 3 months to totally switch from a 20 a day very light Camel One habit, so can only think what he must be going through. Most important is not to beat yourself up if you do smoke and vape at the same time. As long as you manage to cut down on the smoking, it's still a win in my books. The full switch will likely happen by itself - with some will-power - if you persist with vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> I need advice and help please! I've been trying to get of the smokes for a while now, I am or was a 60 aday camel guy, but I've bought myself a mvp2 and a istick, with nautilus mini tanks and genitank mini.
> 
> Here is my problems: I don't know if I'm a heavy vapor or not goz I don't know anybody els that vapes, but I go through about 3 tanks a day!!! I take well over 1000 puffs a day.
> My first tank with a new coil tastes gr8, my second tank with the same coil is kinda ok but the 3rd tank tastes like crap!!! It has a burned metal taste!
> ...




Hi @Skobbejak

I agree with @Andre that @Kuhlkatz has given you some great advice. Try the istick on a lower power setting - say 6 to 8 Watts

I also use the Nautilus Mini. I dont use it as my only device but the coils are working for MUCH longer than yours. You say you get a burnt taste after about 4ml of juice. There is definitely something wrong, it shouldnt be like that.

Either it's dud coils, too much power or something wrong with the juice

Some questions if i may, which might help us to narrow it down
1) where did you get your coils from?
2) are they the new BVC coils?
3) how many coils have gotten the burnt taste after 4ml? All from the same pack of 5?
4) which juice gives you the burnt taste? Just SkyBlue or also Suicide Bunny?
5) what power are you using on your iStick?

My bet is on dud coils. Second bet is too high a power setting from the iStick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (5/11/14)

I agree with @Silver regarding the coils. I am running the mAN tank on my iStick, at 13.5w  with absolutely no issues regarding a burnt taste. I started using it on Saturday, and go through about 6ml of juice a day, so working it quite hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak (5/11/14)

Ok, yes its the same coils from the 5pack, nope all the juices are doing it, i got new coils today, on my 3rd tank with the new coil, still a very good vape!!! Went down in power came down fromabout 5.5v to 4v. 
Looks like it might have been dud coils!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skobbejak (5/11/14)

Where can i buy a Russian or Kayfun? In pretoria? Or do i have to order from vapemob?


----------



## free3dom (5/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Where can i buy a Russian or Kayfun? In pretoria? Or do i have to order from vapemob?



Vape King sells decent Kayfun clones (I have one from them) them and they have an agent in PTA.

http://vapeking.co.za/vape-king-agents.html


----------



## LandyMan (5/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Ok, yes its the same coils from the 5pack, nope all the juices are doing it, i got new coils today, on my 3rd tank with the new coil, still a very good vape!!! Went down in power came down fromabout 5.5v to 4v.
> Looks like it might have been dud coils!!


Great, sounds like you are getting somewhere.

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skobbejak (5/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Vape King sells decent Kayfun clones (I have one from them) them and they have an agent in PTA.
> 
> http://vapeking.co.za/vape-king-agents.html


Clone??? As in a copy of... And if i want the real deal? Or is it not worth it?


----------



## rogue zombie (5/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Vape King sells decent Kayfun clones (I have one from them) them and they have an agent in PTA.
> 
> http://vapeking.co.za/vape-king-agents.html



I would also look at the Heatvape Kayfun https://eciggies.co.za/RDA’s-RBA’s. Eciggies are also in PTA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (5/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Where can i buy a Russian or Kayfun? In pretoria? Or do i have to order from vapemob?


I am sure eciggies.co.za or vapeking will have Kayfun clones.


----------



## rogue zombie (5/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Clone??? As in a copy of... And if i want the real deal? Or is it not worth it?



Oh the real deal is most definitely worth it!
The design relies on being a compression chamber, so the better the parts used to make it, and the machining, the better your chances of a good performer.

That said, many clones are well built. And the Heatvape and the Yashi (something) and a few others do have a good enough rep.

There's also no originals available in SA, so you'd have to import or look for second hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skobbejak (5/11/14)

Ok, thanks for the info!!


----------



## free3dom (5/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh the real deal is most definitely worth it!
> The design relies on being a compression chamber, so the better the parts used to make it, and the machining, the better your chances of a good performer.
> 
> That said, may clones are well built. And the Heatvape and the Yashi (something) and a few others do have a good enough rep.
> ...



And they are quite a bit more expensive...

The Eleaf Lemo is a similar type of RTA and it costs around R1000 locally (an original).

http://vapeshop.co.za/ismoka-en/lemo-atomizer-kayfun-rba-subohm#all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/11/14)

free3dom said:


> And they are quite a bit more expensive...
> 
> The Eleaf Lemo is a similar type of RTA and it costs around R1000 locally (an original).
> 
> http://vapeshop.co.za/ismoka-en/lemo-atomizer-kayfun-rba-subohm#all



Yes, IF that Lemo was priced according to the international price, I would recommend it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/11/14)

Lemo is a $35 atty.


----------



## LandyMan (5/11/14)

Vapeshop prices are insane

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## LandyMan (5/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I would also look at the Heatvape Kayfun https://eciggies.co.za/RDA’s-RBA’s. Eciggies are also in PTA.


I have a Heatvape and very happy with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> I have a Heatvape and very happy with it



Ye I'm probably going to get one to as a second rebuildable.

Heatvape do have a reliable rep.


----------



## free3dom (5/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye I'm probably going to get one to as a second rebuildable.
> 
> Heatvape do have a reliable rep.



The heatvape does look like a sweet clone...I might have to get one, just to see (and scratch my itch for another KF)


----------



## Dubz (5/11/14)

I also have a Heatvape and totally love it. Can't fault it at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/11/14)

Dubz said:


> I also have a Heatvape and totally love it. Can't fault it at all.





LandyMan said:


> I have a Heatvape and very happy with it



Good to hear.

I can't stand battling with things because I'm not a "handy man". So its good to hear of a solid Kayfun clone.

After getting my Russian, my commercial tanks are just not quite good enough anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (5/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> I can't stand battling with things because I'm not a "handy man". So its good to hear of a solid Kayfun clone.
> 
> After getting my Russian, my commercial tanks are just not quite good enough anymore.



Agreed...and not to mention all the awesome juice lost due to crappy clones 

Now I always start off with a "disposable" juice on my first use just in case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Ok, yes its the same coils from the 5pack, nope all the juices are doing it, i got new coils today, on my 3rd tank with the new coil, still a very good vape!!! Went down in power came down fromabout 5.5v to 4v.
> Looks like it might have been dud coils!!



Glad you got sorted with your BVC coils @Skobbejak - hoping for you these ones work better


----------

